# JET 708315BTC 10" Bench top Table Saw



## PurpLev

good review.

at some point I was looking into that saw as I was looking for a budget saw and liked the fact that this one had belt driven motor - indeed, the only portable saw with such drive system.

it does have limitations with the non standard miter slots, the smaller table, and aluminum parts, but as you said - for it's purpose and for being small and portable I think it's a very good saw. congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## leroy49

I have the version of the saw with two extension wings and a base. It's my first table saw, but it seems to cut everything I've thrown at it. My only complaints include the fence, the non-standard miter slots and the difficulty adjusting the blade. I think it is the best saw at it's price range.


----------



## bradley

I am a professional remodeling carpenter with a small truck that I must carry all my tools in.
I bought this saw first because of the belt drive, and second because of the small footprint.
It was the only saw in its class that I found with a belt drive.
If you have ever burnt out a motor in a "traditional" compact table saw you know the advantages.
It is quiet, accurate and probably the best portable table saw I have owned.
Tough enough to take the daily grind of production construction and made well enough to deliver consistent cuts.
I mounted it on a Hitachi stand after that saw failed.
No beef with Hitachi but their table saw sucked.
I have the 8.5 compound miter, a coil nailer and had a finish nailer also and they all performed flawlessly.
This is a very solid saw for it's price.
I would recommend it for home users and professionals.
It is not a cabinet saw, but a saw that does what it is supposed to for a very reasonable price.


----------



## davidmicraig

Good review and I liked the emphasis on reasonable expectation. When I look at reviews on other sites, I have to take negative comments with a grain of salt. How was it used? and what expectation did you have? Well done and I am glad you are having so much success with your purchase.

David


----------



## knotscott

Great review Viktor. A point of clarification though…this saw is belt driven but has a universal motor…it has brushes (which is something you'll want to check periodically).

It sounds like it'd be worth putting a better blade on…maybe a good bang for the buck like the Freud Diablo D1040, D1050, Ridgid Titanium R1050, CMT P10050 (256.050.10), DeWalt Precision Trim DW7140PT or DW7150PT…you'd certainly get glue ready edges from any of those blades if the saw is aligned well.

Congrats on the new saw!


----------



## dustyal

I must have missed this when I was reviewing saws as I was looking for a belt drive… I settled for a $200 Ridgid 4516 that compares except for the direct drive. The Ridgid has dust collection, that helps.

You are right, don't expect a professional cabinet saw at this price range. But with a little tuning, they cut okay.


----------



## stefang

Sensible folks have sensible expectations and you appear to be one of them. Congrats on your new saw.


----------



## fotomaker57

I purchased the same saw but it came with the metal stand and both side extensions. I have been very happy with mine. The only bummer for me is the miter gauge and slots. A little loose but workable. Thanks for sharing your review.
Mike


----------



## gardentiger

thanks for the review


----------



## rockfish

I was impressed wiith the belt drive, thought it would have plenty of power with a smooth operation. The first time I tried to rip a piece of poplar on edge 2" wide I burned out the motor. It was just about a year old without much use. Any heavy ripping gets done in the shop, this saw never had a hard days work. I'm in the market for a new saw, seems everything is getting cheaper. I used to get some life out of a site saw, seems less with each I buy, this is a new low. I have some good jet products in my shop. I'm not so sure I'll ever buy anything else from them.


----------

